# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  مدرک مجتمع فنی تهران

## sahar_hobab

سلام دوستان
شنیدم مجتمع فنی تهران مدرک mcse می ده.
البته مدرک سه دوره اولش رو مجتمع فنی تهران خودش می ده
می خوام بدونم آیا کسی تو این کلاسا شرکت کرده
واسه کسی که می خواد شبکه یاد بگیره 3 دوره اول کافیه یا نه؟
اصلا کلاساش خوبه؟ لطفا راهنماییم کنید. :لبخند:

----------


## cybercoder

هیچ کدام از این مدارک از نظر بین المللی دارای ارزش نیستند
البته منظور بنده تبلیغات نیست اما می توانید از جزوات و مخصوصا محصولات چند رسانه ای بهزاد نظرداد استفاده کنید و پس از یادگیری هر دوره امتحانی هم به صورت مکاتبه ای از طریق email می تونید بگذرونید و مدرکی دریافت کنید که به نظر من خیلی بهتر از مدارک ... است.

نگاهی به این آدرس بندازید: http://itttc.net

موفق باشید.

----------


## hghyami

> هیچ کدام از این مدارک از نظر بین المللی دارای ارزش نیستند
> ... و پس از یادگیری هر دوره امتحانی هم *به صورت مکاتبه ای از طریق email می تونید بگذرونید و مدرکی دریافت کنید که به نظر من خیلی بهتر از مدارک ... است.*
> 
> نگاهی به این آدرس بندازید: http://itttc.net
> 
> موفق باشید.


دوست عزیز من منظورت رو نفهمیدم و بخاطر همین  قبل از هر گونه اظهار نظر سوالی داشتم.
 ۱. اینکه مدرک دارای ارزش نیست ؟؟؟
 ۲. یعنی‌ اگر شخصی‌ بتونه از تو ایران MCITP بگیره و بیاد خارج از ایران  قبول نمیکنند ؟؟؟
 ۳. دریافت مدرک به صورت مکاتبه ؟؟؟
 ۴. اون سایت رو هم دیدم بخاطر همین چیزی نمیگم و . . . .
 باز هم معذرت ولی‌ به قصد و غرض نوشتم.

----------


## shahriyar3

> سلام دوستان
> شنیدم مجتمع فنی تهران مدرک mcse می ده.
> البته مدرک سه دوره اولش رو مجتمع فنی تهران خودش می ده
> می خوام بدونم آیا کسی تو این کلاسا شرکت کرده
> واسه کسی که می خواد شبکه یاد بگیره 3 دوره اول کافیه یا نه؟
> اصلا کلاساش خوبه؟ لطفا راهنماییم کنید.


تو مجتمع فني  mcse هم تدريس ميشه براي اينكه مطمئن بشيد كه مدرك معتبر هست يا نه بايد از خوشون سوال كنيد و از ماكروسافت استعلام بگيريد
به جز مجتمع فني موسسات ديگري هم هستند
براي يادگيري شبكه محدوديتي وجود نداره
شما ميتونيد با سرچ تو اينترنت هم شبكه ياد بگيريد يا ميتونيد تجربي ياد بگيريد يا ميتونيد تو انواع و اقسام كلاس ها شركت كنيد
مدرك mcse يعني اينكه شما ميونيد با ويندوز سرور كار كنيد مديريت 100 تا nod انجام بديد
من تازگي ها شنيدم كه استاد هاي خوبي الان اونجا تدريس نميكنن ولي ....

----------


## cybercoder

> . اینکه مدرک دارای ارزش نیست ؟؟؟
>  ۲. یعنی‌ اگر شخصی‌ بتونه از تو ایران MCITP بگیره و بیاد خارج از ایران  قبول نمیکنند ؟؟؟
>  ۳. دریافت مدرک به صورت مکاتبه ؟؟؟
>  ۴. اون سایت رو هم دیدم بخاطر همین چیزی نمیگم و . . . .
>  باز هم معذرت ولی‌ به قصد و غرض نوشتم.


این مجتمع ها و موسسات یک سری مدارکی خودشان می دهند که مثلا شما در فلان مبحث اینجا یک مدرکی دارید و مثلا در کشور X آباد این مدارک هیچ ارزشی نداره
اون مدارک مکاتبه ای هم که عرض کردم جزء همین سری محسوب میشه. در همون سایت می تونید شرایط شرکت کنندگان در امتحانات بین المللی رو ببینید.
اگر شما مدرکی داشته باشید که واقعی باشه که کسی نمی تونه قبولش نکنه مسئله اینه که مدارکی که این ها می دن اونی نیست که فکر می کنید!

موفق باشید

----------


## shahriyar3

> این مجتمع ها و موسسات یک سری مدارکی خودشان می دهند که مثلا شما در فلان مبحث اینجا یک مدرکی دارید و مثلا در کشور X آباد این مدارک هیچ ارزشی نداره
> اون مدارک مکاتبه ای هم که عرض کردم جزء همین سری محسوب میشه. در همون سایت می تونید شرایط شرکت کنندگان در امتحانات بین المللی رو ببینید.
> اگر شما مدرکی داشته باشید که واقعی باشه که کسی نمی تونه قبولش نکنه مسئله اینه که مدارکی که این ها می دن اونی نیست که فکر می کنید!
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام
با اجازتون يه از نظر علمي استاد هاي خوبي تو ايران هستن براي تدريس اين دوره كه واقعا بعد از پايان دوره به سطح خوبي ميرسن افراد . در مورد مدرك هم عرض كنم كه مدارك مجتمع فني فارغ از اعتبار علميش مورد قبوله اكثريت شركت و ادارات ايران هست.مدرك هاي خارج از ايران هم چونكه اين مجتمع فني يك شركت در دبي ثبت كرده و اون مدارك رو از طريق اون شركت اخذ ميكنه پس اعتبار داره و ميتونيد كه از طريق سايت خود ماكروسافت يا سيسكو تائيدشو ببينيد.

هيچ لزومي نداره براي معتبر نشون دادن موسسات و مدارك ديگه اعتبار موسسات ديگه رو ببريم زير سوال :چشمک:

----------


## sahar_hobab

ممنونم از همه :بوس:   :لبخند: 
ولی
دوستان من می خوام شبکه رو اصولی یاد بگیم و مدرکشوهم بگیرم
کلاسهای مجتمع فنی به درد من می خوره یا  برم آموزشگاه های آزاد  .
دوستایی که کلاس شبکه در مجتمع فنی تهران رفتن می تونن بگن خوبه یا نه؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## cybercoder

> هيچ لزومي نداره براي معتبر نشون دادن موسسات و مدارك ديگه اعتبار موسسات ديگه رو ببريم زير سوال


می تونید بفرمایید در کدام پست بنده مدارک موسسات دیگر رو معتبر نشون دادم؟

----------


## shahriyar3

> می تونید بفرمایید در کدام پست بنده مدارک موسسات دیگر رو معتبر نشون دادم؟


كلي گفتم . توضيح دادم در خط هاي بالا تر

----------


## sahar_hobab

بابا یکی جواب منو بده
به جای این همه کل کل کردنا جواب منو بدید :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## mekikha

سلام
من در مورد مجتمع فنی تهران اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی وقتی می خواستم همسرم رو برای کلاس mcitp  ثبت نام کنم کلی تحقیق کردم و به دو  شرکت  " سایبر تک "  و  " موسسه کهکشان نور "  رسیدم.با کمی مشورت با یکی از دوستان که قبلا این دوره رو گذرونده بود موسسه کهکشان رو انتخاب کردم.البته از نظر مالی موسسه کهکشان ارزونتر بود.(ارزونیش به خاطر این بود که می گفتن بعضی از مطالب تکراری رو حذف کردن) . الان وقتی از همسرم می پرسم ،از اساتیدش راضیه.ضمنا من خودم دو ساله که بطور تجربی شبکه کار می کنم اما با مشکلات زیادی برخورد کردم که مطئنم اگر در یکی از این دوره های شبکه شرکت می کردم برای خیلی از اونا جواب داشتم.

پیشنهاد می کنم حتما برای شروع توی یکی از این کلاس های شبکه شرکت کنید.

----------


## |Smyty|

> سلام
> من در مورد مجتمع فنی تهران اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی وقتی می خواستم همسرم رو برای کلاس mcitp  ثبت نام کنم کلی تحقیق کردم و به دو  شرکت  " سایبر تک "  و  " موسسه کهکشان نور "  رسیدم.با کمی مشورت با یکی از دوستان که قبلا این دوره رو گذرونده بود موسسه کهکشان رو انتخاب کردم.البته از نظر مالی موسسه کهکشان ارزونتر بود.(ارزونیش به خاطر این بود که می گفتن بعضی از مطالب تکراری رو حذف کردن) . الان وقتی از همسرم می پرسم ،از اساتیدش راضیه.ضمنا من خودم دو ساله که بطور تجربی شبکه کار می کنم اما با مشکلات زیادی برخورد کردم که مطئنم اگر در یکی از این دوره های شبکه شرکت می کردم برای خیلی از اونا جواب داشتم.
> 
> پیشنهاد می کنم حتما برای شروع توی یکی از این کلاس های شبکه شرکت کنید.


در کل میگم. شاید مدارک network plus ایران ارزش جهانی داشته باشه. اما قطعا مدارکی مثل cisco اینطور نیست ...

----------


## hghyami

> در کل میگم. شاید مدارک network plus ایران ارزش جهانی داشته باشه. اما قطعا مدارکی مثل cisco اینطور نیست ...



Network+ یک مدرک بین‌المللی هست. شما تا زمانی‌ که اینرو به  صورت رسمی‌ امتحان بدید و از comptia مدرکش رو بگیرید هر جا برید مدرکش  اعتبار داره... همینطور سیسکو و غیره... حالا اگر یک جا مثل مجتمع بید برای  خودش یک امتحان شبیه اونرو بگیره بالا به درد خودش میخوره... دوستان اینرو  توجه داشته باشن که ایران تحریم هست ولی‌ شما اگر ایرانی‌ هستید و تونستید  به هر صورت امتحان رسمی‌ رو بدید و مدرک بگیرید مدرک شما مورد قبول هست.

----------

